# Benefits of Copper



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

I've just bought my first copper mod and after using it for a whole day I've found that it's turning my skin green (just can't put it down )

This got me thinking, I've often seen people wearing copper bracelets, so I did some digging, here's what I found....


Source: http://www.perunaturtex.com/newpage2.htm

*Therapeutic Copper*

Copper has been used through the ages to alleviate a variety of health related problems, on all continents and throughout most cultures. Although the anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties of copper have been recognized since ancient times, modern science is now expressing an increased interest into the function of copper in human health.

"Copper is necessary for the formation of red blood cells and other components of the blood system, and for the healthy growth, development, and maintenance of bone, connective tissue, brain, heart, and many other body organs. Copper is involved in the formation, synthesis, and release of life-sustaining proteins and enzymes which produce cellular energy, regulate body functions such as nerve transmission, blood clotting, oxygen transport, and stimulate the immune system to fight infections, repair injured tissues, and promote healing. Copper also functions to neutralize Afree-radicals, which are unstable oxygen byproducts that are formed as a result of normal body processes or exposure to environmental pollutants and can cause severe damage to cells. Scientists are continually identifying new essential functions for copper." (Bonnie Ransom Stern is an independent consultant with expertise in the assessment of complex problems related to public health and the environment. She has a Ph.D. and a Masters in Public Health from the University of California, Berkeley)

Current research shows that elevated levels of copper are found in the blood plasma of individuals suffering from a variety of diseased conditions, including arthritis, cancers, diabetes and cardiovascular diseases. The same is true for patients suffering from wounds of various kinds. These findings suggest that the redistribution of copper within the body is a natural occurrence, playing a significant role in the bodies' own healing response to diseased states and physiological stress. Based on these findings it has now been suggested that copper complexes have additional medicinal properties that are fundamental to the healing process. Chelated copper complexes have been approved for a number of anti-inflammatory oral medications and copper metallo-organic complexes have been used successfully to treat arthritis and other chronic degenerative diseases.

Although only small amounts of copper are necessary for normal bodily functions, we can no longer can be assured that our nutritional requirements are met through the foods that we eat. Modern farming methods have depleted the soils of essential micronutrients and over processing of our foods s essentially eliminate whatever residual nutrients that may still be present. 

It has now been recognized that copper deficiency is becoming a serious health concern in all countries and all age groups. Symptoms of copper deficiency include general weakness, impaired respiration; skin sores, decreased immune function, elevated LDL cholesterol and reduced HDL cholesteabsorption. Copper deficiency may play a role in arteriosclerosis and aortic aneurysms, affects the cardiovascular system, causing extensive damage to the heart and arteries and can cause early graying of the hair and loss of skin color, as the pigment melanin is copper- dependent. Concern about copper deficiency has been expressed by a panel of health experts meeting under the auspices of the World Health Organization's (WHO) International Programme on Chemical Safety (IPCS), particularly among children and the elderly even in developed areas such as the US and Western Europe.

Copper is not produced by the body and must be provided for by ingestion or absorption. The routes of exposure to consider for copper in human health are drinking water, food, skin contact and inhalation. Additional research into the intricate ways in which copper interacts with the body will add to our knowledge and understanding of how this element supports human life. (International Copper Association)


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

Some jewelery related info here: http://www.oakcitygallery.com/copper-jewelry-facts.html

Copper is antimicrobial and doesn't harm the skin in any way. What's "antimicrobial"? An antimicrobial is a substance that kills or inhibits the growth of micro-organisms such as bacteria, fungi, or protozoan's, as well as destroying viruses. Copper is also an antibacterial as well as an antifungal agent and used in the treatment of skin disease and wounds today as it was thousands of years ago. Of course thousands of years ago they didn't know all of this; they simply used it because it helped. Copper is also used in UD's for birth control because of its factors.
Copper is a trace element needed for healthy growth and function of bones, collagen, the brain, the heart, the skin and immune system. Copper is contained throughout our bodies and in our hair.


----------



## HPBotha (24/10/14)

Copper oxidises and forms a green 'rust' or patina....The copper is not drawing out toxins or cleaning your system of negative chi... literally just copper doing what it does. Best option for antibacterial purposes is silver, which also by co-incidence is the whitest metal (reflecting close to 96% of light when polished) Both silver and copper has the distinct negative side that they oxidise - the patina can sometimes be very attractive though. The acids in your sweat can impede or accelerate the oxidation rate- and this is sometimes seen as a sign of how well the copper bands are 'working' ... there is however some evidence that it has more than just a placebo effect than strapping a magnet to your wrist does.

For both silver and copper to do their job it needs to be in nano scale applications, hence a well balanced meal - but to much copper in the body can potentially cause some weird neurological issues --- do not take copper supplements without a visit to the doctor!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

